# This incredible release what an artefact WOAW!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just purchase, a wonder of an album, first and foremost, this is a Book whit a CD, now strap on thight this release is pure magic, image & sounds in motion, Bellissimo! Splendide, on heck of a release, I'm speachless, breathless and carry aways in the end.

On alpha classical Leonardo Da Vinci La musique secrète -Doulce Mémoire: Denis Raisin Dadre.

Im amazed strongly and flabbergast by the beaty of execution, the product itself, this incredible Liber Musicum is astonishingly charming and full of Franco-Flemish classical composer's of renaissance, for lover's of Franco-Flemish genius and aficionados of Leonardo Da Vinci, we all love Deprez, Obrecht etc I don't wont to ruined the suprise, grab this there not we expensive, Alpha Classic are giving them away here at 14.95$, a release you dont wont to miss out on , I swear even if god forbid, it's that good, Deprofundis ''make a sign of cross whit is right arm and says rejoice to this unique artefacts, this is gonna sold like hot cake.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

They gave a concert with this programme at Institut français in London and it was very enjoyable.

By the way, I'll just mention this strange recording which I've been enjoying. Basically they've made arrangements of polyphonic Josquin songs for one voice and lute, apparently a common enough practice in the day. And they've made a new lute for the recording which is based on some ideas about what lutes sounded like in Josquin's world. The singer's a sort of low tenor/high baritone and he's got a nice timbre IMO.


----------

